# Zuverlässig Profibus Ausfall erkennen



## bike (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wer kann uns eine Technologie empfehlen, mit der zuverlässig Profibusausfälle im Voraus erkannt und vermieden werden können?

Wer kennt die hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61271-Der-plötzliche-Profibus-Ausfall-ist-vermeidbar
empfohlene Technik?

Wir werden immer wieder damit konfrontiert, dass die Bussysteme nicht zuverlässig funktionieren.
Wie erkläre ich einem Kunden, dass der neue Profibus Störungen hat und alter Steuerungen mit 135U und  L2 funktionieren nach mehr als 20 Jahren immer noch ohne Probleme?


bike


----------



## KlausZubo (24 Februar 2013)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß gibt es dazu Profibus-Quick-Tester, die erkennen die Verschlechterung der Verbindung und können das dann melden.
Also einfach mal Profi-Quick-Tester Googlen, da findest genug.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2013)

Von den üblichen Profibustestern halte ich persönlich nicht viel.
Richtig Sinn machen die unserer Erfahrung nach, wenn man regelmäßig (mind. 1mal im Jahr) den Bus scannt und protokolliert.
Bei vielen Teilnehmern am besten auch noch an 3 Stellen. Wenn dann Probleme auftreten, dann hat man wenigstens Vergleichswerte.
Ich gaube eure Kunden sind da vielleicht nicht so begeistert ...

Als Alternative haben wir uns mal den Softing BC502PB angeschaut. Dieser wir fest im Schaltschrak eingebaut und überwacht permanent den Bus. Wenn ich es recht im Kopf hab, dann kannst du das Ding auch ans Netz hängen und per Fernwartung auf den Profibus
 schauen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Unseren Kunden empfehlen wir regelmäßig das System zu prüfen.
Doch das funktioniert leider? nicht.

Mit Technikern kann man das Thema meist relativ gut diskutieren.
Doch wie geht man mit den Kopfgesteuerten um?
Letzte Woche musste ich bei einem freundlichen? Nachbarn im Westen von Deutschland antreten.
In Chile war eine komplette Fertigung ausgefallen, weil zwei CP die Grätsche gemacht haben und das Netz dadurch gestört war.

Daher war ich freudig überrascht, dass Fehler im Voraus erkannt werden können.
Doch noch ist mir nicht klar, wie das funktionieren soll.


bike

btw: gibt es den Blick in die Zukunft auch für die Lottozahlen?


----------



## marlob (24 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Als Alternative haben wir uns mal den Softing BC502PB angeschaut. Dieser wir fest im Schaltschrak eingebaut und überwacht permanent den Bus. Wenn ich es recht im Kopf hab, dann kannst du das Ding auch ans Netz hängen und per Fernwartung auf den Profibus
> schauen.
> ...


Unsere Firma hat bei einigen Kunden Combricks von Procentec zum Monitoring vom Profibus eingebaut.
Mehr Infos hier
http://www.procentec.de/products/combricks.php


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2013)

Ich kenne Firmen, die setzen direkt hinter jeden CPU-DP-Ausgang erstmal ein SIEMENS DIAGNOSE REPEATER. 
Damit kann man eine schleichende Verschlechterung der DP-Bus-Qualität sehr gut erkennen und auswerten.
Um man hat den Mehrwert, das man sofort zwei komplett getrennte DP-Stränge hat, die sich nicht gegenseitig
beeinflussen. Ausserdem hat man - anderes als bei einer nachträglichen Diagnose, die Istleitungslängen der
einzelnen DP-Kabelteile während der IBN im ungestörten Zustand. Damit kann man in vielen Fällen den Fehler
sogar fast auf den Meter genau detektieren.

Es ist eine Unsitte, aber leider oft finanziell begründet, über mehrere Anlagenmodule den DP-Stang ohne 
Repeater (nicht mal den einfachen ohne Diagnose) durchzuziehen. Gibt es dann an einem Ende des Stranges
eine Störung ist alles tot.


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2013)

Das Thema mit Repeatern haben wir getestet.
Wir bekamen immer Probleme wenn unsere Linearantriebe angefangen haben zu arbeiten.
So 100% kann die Abschirmung nicht gemacht werden.
Auch selbst wenn wir die Leitungen getrennt in abgeschirmten und geerdeten Kanälen verlegt haben, gab es Störungen.

Wenn wir Profinet verwenden ist besser, doch noch sind nicht alle Komponenten die benötig werden, Profinet können und! noch wollen die Kunden die Profibustechnik. 


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2013)

KlausZubo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> soweit ich weiß gibt es dazu Profibus-Quick-Tester, die erkennen die Verschlechterung der Verbindung und können das dann melden.
> Also einfach mal Profi-Quick-Tester Googlen, da findest genug.
> ...



Der P-QT registriert und meldet Fehltelegramme, 
hatten wir hier schon mal:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....bus-Tester-für-die-Basis-und-Langzeitdiagnose

Der Profibus ist prinzipiell ja für die industrielle 
Umgebung konzipiert. Soweit ich weiß, kann
man innerhalb gewisser Grenzen auch einstellen, 
wieviel Telegrammwiederholung erlaubt sind,
bis die rote LED angeht.

In der Praxis ist das wohl so, dass sich im Laufe 
der Zeit die Kontakte verschlechtern können
(Schrauben lockern sich, Materialermüdung, 
Korrosion, ...) und irgendwann steht der Bus.

Mit dem Quicktester als Langzeitbeobachter will 
man dieser Verschlechterung auf die Spur kommen,
um die problematischen Stellen im Zuge der
Wartungsintervalle rechtzeitig zu beseitigen. 

Natürlich kann es sein, dass man einen "richtigen"
Bustester wie den PBT3/PBT4 oder ähnliche 
benötigt, um den Fehler tatsächlich zu finden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn wir Profinet verwenden ist besser, doch noch sind nicht alle Komponenten die benötig werden, Profinet können und! noch wollen die Kunden die Profibustechnik.
> ...



Bei Profinet sind ja noch ganz andere Frequenzen 
im Spiel. Alterung, Korrosion, Feuchtigkeit, Kabel-
schlepp usw. gibt es dort ja auch.

Gut, noch sind die Profinetanlagen relativ jung, aber
die Fehlersuche dort stelle ich mir noch schwieriger 
vor.


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei Profinet sind ja noch ganz andere Frequenzen
> im Spiel. Alterung, Korrosion, Feuchtigkeit, Kabel-
> schlepp usw. gibt es dort ja auch.
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig.
Doch durch die anderen Frequenzen sind die Probleme mit Störstrahlung geringer.
Sie von dir beschrieben Probleme wie nass und alt und Rost haben eigentlich weniger.
Auch nicht bei Anlagen mit CNC 880 die inzwischen mehr alswie 30 Jahre produzieren.
Unsere Anlagen und Maschinen haben ähnliche Probleme:
Sporatischer Ausfall und Fehlfunktion von Teilnehmern.

Eine echte Lösung haben wir noch nicht und auch unsere Zulieferer können keine universial Lösung erarbeiten.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Auch selbst wenn wir die Leitungen getrennt in abgeschirmten und geerdeten Kanälen verlegt haben, gab es Störungen.



Meiner Erfahrung nach werden abgeschirmte Kanäle "überbewertet".
Ich hab schon Profibus versuchsweise neben Schweißkabeln verlegt ... Ohne Probleme.
Die Probleme mit der Schirmung handelt man sich meist woanders ein.
A und O bei Profibus ist ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich. Dann müssen erst gar nicht Ausgleichsströme über den PB-Schirm fliesen.
Wir haben an jeder Station eine Potentialausgleichsschiene und fahren von dort mit min. 16qmm zum Schaltschrank.
Seitdem wir das machen, haben wir keinerlei Probleme mehr in dieser Hinsicht.
Getrennte Kabelkanäle für Antriebe und Bus gibt es bei uns nicht mehr bzw. sehr selten.

Ausserdem hat sich gezeigt, dass es ganz erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede bei Steckern gibt.
Auch wenn die Stecker von Siemens vergleichsweise teuer sind, haben wir damit langfristig die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Stichwort Profinet:
Fehlersuche wird damit wahrscheinlich auch nicht einfacher.
Hauptvorteil für uns ist, dass wir fast ausschliesslich vorkonfektionierte Leitungen mit M12-Steckern verwenden können.
Und wenn man da nicht am falschen Ende spart, dann hat man (hoffentlich) seine Ruhe.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Stecker von Siemens vergleichsweise teuer sind, haben wir damit langfristig die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.



Sehe ich auch so, aber das setzt voraus, das man bei Fastconnect-Stecker auch das richtige Kabel verwendet und auch beim
Fastconnect-Werkzeug die richtige Abisolierlänge verwendet. Das Problem ist derjenige, dessen Hand und Verstand das Werkzeug führt.


----------



## marlob (24 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...Das Problem ist derjenige, dessen Hand und Verstand das Werkzeug führt.


Vor allem wenn derjenige nicht das richtige Werkzeug benutzt und alles mit einem Cuttermesser abisoliert
Habe mir daher angewöhnt unsere Monteure am Anfang eines Projekts erstmal mit dem richtigen Werkzeug auszurüsten.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber das setzt voraus, das man bei Fastconnect-Stecker auch das richtige Kabel verwendet und auch beim
> Fastconnect-Werkzeug die richtige Abisolierlänge verwendet. Das Problem ist derjenige, dessen Hand und Verstand das Werkzeug führt.



Werkzeug und Kabel ist eigentlich nur eine Kleinigkeit ... aber eine ENTSCHEIDENDE.
Manchmal geht es nicht anders als mit dem Cuttermesser (es gibt ja leider nicht nur Fastconnect).
Und da nutzen unsere Elektriker mittlerweile die Schieblehre und halten sich an die Vorgaben der Hersteller gemäß Abmantel- und Schirmlänge. 
Sie wurden dafür zwar schon oft belächelt ... Aber wir haben sehr selten Ärger mit dem Bus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## TimoK (25 Februar 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Unsere Firma hat bei einigen Kunden Combricks von Procentec zum Monitoring vom Profibus eingebaut.
> Mehr Infos hier
> http://www.procentec.de/products/combricks.php



Wir haben vor kurzem den Profitrace von Procentec als mobile Version getestet und sind positiv überrascht gewesen. Da wir mit der mobilen Variante besser zurechtkommen als mit der Festinstallation hbaen wir uns das Combricks-System nur kurz angeschaut, machte aber ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck. Da sich die Software von den Diagnosemöglichkeiten m.E. ähnelt lohnt es sich vielleicht für euch, das Ganze mal an einer Anlage im Livebetrieb zu testen, ist auf Anfrage sicherlich möglich. Die Diagnosemöglichkeiten und das "Schauen in die Glaskugel" sind schon nett, auch wenn man nicht von so einem System erwarten darf, dass es 100% Fehlerminimierung kann. Vor plötzlichen Bauteilausfällen kann das auch nicht warnen, schleichende Kontaktverschlechterungen oder so aber schon.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2013)

Wer etwas Niederländisch versteht kann sich das Combricks Modul nächste Woche auch mal gratis vorführen lassen
http://procentec.nl/combricks/combricks-demodag.php

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (25 Februar 2013)

Ich schieb das mal in Feldbusse.


----------



## truga (25 Februar 2013)

Hohe Sicherheit für sein Bussystem kann man erhalten wenn die Anlage mit verschiedenen Geräten vermessen wird. Und auch die EMV-Einflüsse müssen untersucht werden. Als Ergebnis einer solchen Messung gibt es ein Protokoll mit Handlungsempfehlungen.
Nachdem die Verbesserungen durchgeführt worden sind kann unter Verwendung eines PQT der Bus für eine Zeit als stabil angesehen werden. Der PQT muss sich dann nur noch um die Alterungserscheinungen kümmern, welche er über eine LED und einen Relaisausgang signalisiert.

Mfg truga


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2013)

truga schrieb:


> Nachdem die Verbesserungen durchgeführt worden sind kann unter Verwendung eines PQT der Bus für eine Zeit als stabil angesehen werden. Der PQT muss sich dann nur noch um die Alterungserscheinungen kümmern, welche er über eine LED und einen Relaisausgang signalisiert.



Was ist denn ein PQT?

Wir haben viele Anlagen bei denen als Anlagenbus Profibus über Lichtwellenleiter in Ringstruktur ausgeführt wurde. Bei etwas älteren Anlagen kommt es gelegentlich zu Ausfällen, die aber ausnahmslos durch defekte Siemens Profibus CPs oder ein defekte OLMs verursacht wurden.
Meistens gibt es ein paar Tage bevor das Gerät ganz stirbt schon die ersten sporadischen Störungen auf dem Bus. Als ich einmal zur Diagnose vor Ort war konnte ich den Fehler auch beobachten, aber durch keine Diagnose das Gerät welches sich im Ableben befindet lokalisieren. Weil z.B. in den Diagnosepuffern der CPs auf allen Baugruppen gleichzeitig die gleiche Meldung erschien.

Und dann durch Messungen vorab erkennen wenn eine Baugruppe in den nächsten paar Wochen das Zeitliche segnet? Ich glaube nicht dass sowas funktioniert.

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass Ethernet mit TCP/IP zumindest im Anlagenbus robuster als Profibus ist. Bei Ethernet ist es zumindest unwahrscheinlich dass ein defekter Teilnehmer gleich das ganze Netz lahmlegt. Und neue Technologie ist das auch nicht - sogar älter als Profibus.


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2013)

Thomas, du schreibst mir aus der Seele.
Es wird groß erklärt, das Sterben der Teilnehmer / des Bus ist vorhersehbar.
Doch noch habe ich von niemand gehört, wie das gehen soll.

Auch haben wir bessere Erfahrungen mit Profinet- und/oder Ethernet Vernetzungen.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung dass Ethernet mit TCP/IP zumindest im Anlagenbus robuster als Profibus ist. Bei Ethernet ist es zumindest unwahrscheinlich dass ein defekter Teilnehmer gleich das ganze Netz lahmlegt.



Jetzt mal bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Wenn du Profinet in gleicher Topologie - sprich als Bus - verlegst, dann reisst dir ein einzelner defekter Teilnehmer das Bussegment genauso runter.
Wenn du das nicht willst, dann kannst du entweder einen Ring - sofern unterstützt - oder sternförmig verkabeln.

Zum Alter: Physikalisch ist Profibus RS485 und mind. so alt wie Ethernet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt mal bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Wenn du Profinet in gleicher Topologie - sprich als Bus - verlegst, dann reisst dir ein einzelner defekter Teilnehmer das Bussegment genauso runter.
> Wenn du das nicht willst, dann kannst du entweder einen Ring - sofern unterstützt - oder sternförmig verkabeln.



Ein Bus ist in Ethernet Netzwerken aber heutzutage recht selten. Wenn du z.B. Profinet mit einer ET200S aufbaust, nutzt du doch höchstwahrscheinlich den integrierten Switch in der Baugruppe. Darum ist bei einem Kabeldefekt oder einer Baugruppenstörung immer nur der Teil ab dem Defekt gestört, der Rest läuft weiter.
Beim Profibus ist immer gleich alles tot.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ein Bus ist in Ethernet Netzwerken aber heutzutage recht selten. Wenn du z.B. Profinet mit einer ET200S aufbaust, nutzt du doch höchstwahrscheinlich den integrierten Switch in der Baugruppe. Darum ist bei einem Kabeldefekt oder einer Baugruppenstörung immer nur der Teil ab dem Defekt gestört, der Rest läuft weiter.
> Beim Profibus ist immer gleich alles tot.



Also wenn ich den integrierten Switch nutze und so vo einer Station zur naächsten fahre, dann kommt das einem Bus schon sehr nahe 
Und da die integrierten Switche doof (nicht gemanaged) sind, kann dir eine "spinnende" Station schon heftig Ärger einhandeln. Profibus Fehlersuche ala Terminierung ein und schauen ob jetzt der Busfehler weg ist, ist bei Ethernet auch nicht sooo einfach.

Persönlich bevorzuge ich auch Profinet, glaube aber nicht das Marketinggebabbel von wegen ist Standard, Ausfallsicher, Bewährte Technik usw.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den integrierten Switch nutze und so vo einer Station zur naächsten fahre, dann kommt das einem Bus schon sehr nahe
> Und da die integrierten Switche doof (nicht gemanaged) sind, kann dir eine "spinnende" Station schon heftig Ärger einhandeln. Profibus Fehlersuche ala Terminierung ein und schauen ob jetzt der Busfehler weg ist, ist bei Ethernet auch nicht sooo einfach.



Die Siemens Handbücher sprechen zumindest von Switch (wohl eher Switching Hub also Layer 2) und Potentialtrennung der RJ45 Buchsen. Ich habs zwar noch nicht getestet, aber man sollte auf einer Seite einen Kurzschluss auf dem Netzwerkkabel machen dürfen, und die andere Seite läuft weiter.
Und ein Switch kann mit völlig falschen Telegrammen in der untersten Protokollebene auch nichts anfangen, denn total doof sind die auch nicht.

Bei diesem Profibus Diagnosestecker von Göhringer ist es ja schön dass er Telegrammwiederholungen aufzeichnet, nur kann ich damit immer noch nicht herausfinden welcher Teilnehmer die Störung verursacht, denn durch die Bustopologie tauchen die Telegrammwiederholungen an jedem Teilnehmer auf.
Vielleicht muss ich aber auch einfach nur mal eine Schulung mitmachen, weil mir eine Möglichkeit der Diagnose mit diesem Stecker entgangen ist.

Wenn das so einfach wäre bräuchte ich ja nur in den Diagnosepuffer der CPs reinzuschauen, denn Telegrammwiederholungen werden dort auch protokolliert. Zumindest wenn diese das eingestellte Retry-Limit überschreiten. Und solange man keinen redundanten Ring aufbaut lässt man diesen eigentlich auf 1 stehen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2013)

Aus elektrischer Sicht sind die Switche natürlich getrennt. Schwachpunkt sehe ich allerdings bei den Steckern. Die Entscheidung für diese "industrietauglichen" RJ45 halte ich für - gelinde gesagt - fragwürdig. Ich wage mal die Prognose, dass wir da in den nächsten Jahren auch noch viel Freude haben werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## truga (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
es ist richtig das der PQT von Göhringer nicht auf die Stelle  zeigt an der der Fehler liegt, er gibt nur die Aussage ob der PB gut  oder schlecht ist.
Durch den Einsatz des PQT kann einfach  festgestellt werden ob der Bus in Ordnung ist. Das ist eine schnelle und  günstigste Möglichkeit festzustellen ob etwas klemmt. 
Wenn die Messgeräte um den PB zu messen im Haus vorhanden sind -> Prima.
Wenn  nicht -> welches soll ich denn kaufen? Da es kein Gerät gibt mit dem  ich alle Fehler herausfischen kann werde ich einige benötigen.  (Profibustester, EMV-Sonden,Stromzange,Oszilloskop, Spektrum-Analyser)  Wert ca. 16 TEUR
Aber nicht jeder hat alle benötigten Messgeräte, und  es ist auch Erfahrung notwendig um die Messergebnisse richtig zu  bewerten. Was nützt das beste Messgerät wenn es 2 Jahre im Schrank liegt  und man im Fehlerfall erst mal die Bedienung des Gerätes studieren muß?  
Der PQT hilft dem Instandhalter festzustellen ob er (externe) Hilfe  braucht oder nicht. Der Stecker kann schnell und einfach in die  Steuerung eingebunden werden da er über einen Relaisausgang verfügt, und  damit als permanente Busüberwachung eingesetzt werden. Und er trifft  genau wie alle anderen permanenten Überwachungsgeräte die Aussage ob ein  Fehler vorliegt oder nicht.
Auch für Service-Abteilungen kann es ein  einfaches Gerät sein mit dem bei einer Wartung festgestellt werden kann  ob der Bus in Ordnung ist oder nicht. Je nach Ergebnis wird dann der  Messgerätesatz in der Firma mit Spezialist angefordert.

MfG truga


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2013)

truga schrieb:


> ...festgestellt werden kann  ob der Bus in Ordnung ist oder nicht.



Das zeigt die Maschine oder Anlage schon allein.
Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ein Messgerät eine Fehler erkennt, macht das eine sinnvoll programmierte Software in einer Steuerung auch.
Es ist richtig, dass nicht jeder ein Messprotokoll richtig lesen und interpretieren kann.
Also zuerst Zusatzstudium "Profibusprotokollinterpretieren"

Ich warte immer noch auf den ultimativen  Hinweis wie ein Ausfall im Vorfeld zuverlässig erkannt werden kann.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Das zeigt die Maschine oder Anlage schon allein.
> ...



.. wie macht sie das? 

Bzw: Was sind die Kriterien für "nicht in Odnung"?


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2013)

Wenn die Diagnosen der Teilnehmer richtig ausgwertet werden z.B.

Und wenn es immer wieder und öfter QVZ gibt, dann stimmt etwas nicht.


bike


----------



## IVG Göhringer (26 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird groß erklärt, das Sterben der Teilnehmer / des Bus ist vorhersehbar.
> Doch noch habe ich von niemand gehört, wie das gehen soll.



Eigentlich wurde das ja schon erklärt, aber nochmal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel:

Spätestens ab der Inbetriebnahme hinterlassen Einflüsse verschiedenster Art ihre Spuren in Form von Verschleißeffekten an der Businstallation. Neben der Alterung von Bauteilen wie Kondensatoren wirken über den gesamten Lebenszyklus immer wieder Feuchtigkeit, Temperaturschwankungen, Kühlmittel, Lösungsmitteldämpfe, Vibrationen und Wechselbiegebelastungen auf die Profibusinstallation.

Mögliche Folgen sind:


Oxidation von Kontaktoberflächen
Verschmutzung von Kontakten durch Staub, Öl, Kleber und Metallstaub
Kabelbrüche im Kabelschlepp
kalte Lötstellen durch mechanische Beanspruchung und Temperaturwechselbelastungen
Austrocknen von Elektrolytkondensatoren
Kurzschluss durch mechanische Reibung
Beanspruchung der Buskabel durch Chemikalien und Lösungsmittel
Whiskerbildung an Leiterplatten
Versprödung von Kunststoffen durch UV-Strahlung
Diese Alterungeffekte wird wohl niemand bestreiten.

Mit zunehmender Alterung steigt die Anzahl der Fehltelegramm bzw. Telegrammwiederholungen.

Irgendwann reichen die Wiederholungen nicht mehr und der Bus steht.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und wenn es immer wieder und öfter QVZ gibt, dann stimmt etwas nicht.


Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es dann schon zu spät.
Das schlimme am Profibus ist, dass du viele Fehler gar nicht eindeutig zuweisen kannst.
Schönes Beispiel Wackelkontakt im Stecker.
Die ersten Siemens-Stecker waren noch geschraubt ... Kupfer ist weich ... Irgendwann gibt es einen Wackelkontakt.
Fehlerbild FC125 meldet sporadischen Stationsausfall verschiedenster Teilnehmer.
Bustester meldet im passiven Test Fehlertelegramme und ebenfalls sporadischen Ausfall.
Im aktiven Test, der ja Anlagenstillstand erfordert meldet der Tester in einem Bereich Kabellängen, die nicht der Realität entsprechen können.
Also Austausch der Kabel und Stecker in diesem Bereich und intensive Kontrolle.
Dann Anlage ein und immer noch der selbe Fehler.
Danach ALLE Stecker auf, Überall Schrauben nachziehen bzw. "fragwürdige" Stecker austauschen.
Beim 3-letzten Stecker findet der Instandhalter, dass eine Schraube lose ist, bzw die Ader "flach" ist.

Nutzen des Bustesters in diesem Fall 0.
Und dummerweise ist dies leider kein Einzelfall.

Richtige Baugruppendefekte sind bei uns sehr sehr selten. Und da reicht wirklich die von bike beschriebende Diagnose.
Entweder die Meldungen speichern oder einfach in den Diagnosepuffer schauen.
Wenn dann "schöne" Fehler wie defekte Adresscodierschalter und somit Doppeladresse auf dem Bus auftreten, dann ist viel, viel wichtiger, dass der Bus sauber dokumentiert ist.
Kabelein- und ausgang am Stecker müssen passen. So dass eben der Bus Teilnehmer für Teilnehmer durch Schalten der Terminierung untersucht werden kann.
Hier reicht mir im Normalfall die Funktion "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" im Step7. Wurde aber beim Installieren geschlampt, dann kommt Freude auf.

Also mein persönliches Fazit:
Bus-Tester machen Sinn, wenn man regelmäßig den Bus an mind. 3 Stellen prüft und protokolliert. So hat man aussagekräftige Rerferenzwerte.
Hat man keine Referenzwerte, dann ist der Nutzen eingeschränkt, denn für die einfachen Fehler reichen die Bordmittel von Step7 und die Baugruppendiagnose.
Wichtig ist, dass man eine gute Bus-Doku hat. Wenn ich mich erstmal im Fehlerfall durch den ganzen Schaltplan wälzen muss, um herauszufinden, was alles verbaut, was nicht in der Step7-Hardware-Projektierung auftaucht, dann ist es auch nicht lustig. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2013)

Was taugen eigentlich die Diagnose-Repeater von Siemens? Kann man damit etwas sinnvolles anfangen?

Mit den alten Siemens CPs konnte man sogar richtige Profibus Telegramm Diagnose machen, zumindest mit der entsprechenden Software wie die von Trebing & Himstedt zusammen.
Von Siemens gibt es ja noch Amprolyzer (gratis), was aber nur mit sehr ausgewählten CPs zusammen funktioniert, darum konnte ich mir das noch nicht ansehen. Die Software von T&H ist zumindest sehr mächtig.


----------



## mad_max (2 März 2013)

Hallo user

wir haben in unseren Anlagen (die etwa 10 Jahre) alt sind immer wieder Erfahrung mit schlechten Profibussteckern (Term umschaltung) von Siemens gemacht.Da die Term Schalter ja nie betätigt werden reicht ein Umschalten(off-on-off) aus
um die Profibusstabilität stark zu verändern die mit dem PBT3 genau beobachtet werden kann.Es muß am Kontaktmaterial der Term Schalter liegen-Austausch gegen Profibussteckern von Vipa mit optischer Busanzeige hat uns immer wieder geholfen.Ansonsten Busqualität immer wieder mit dem PBT3 messen und vergleichen,da der Bus altert.Vorbeugende Maßnahmen gibt es wenige-immer wieder messen-archivieren und vergleichen und bei auffälligen Verschlechterungen
die betroffenen Stränge mit neuen Steckern versehen-Schirme kontrollieren u.s.w. ;dies war auch der Tip eines Siemes Fachmanns.

Mfg
mad_max


----------



## bike (2 März 2013)

mad_max schrieb:


> ....-Austausch gegen Profibussteckern von Vipa mit optischer Busanzeige hat uns immer wieder geholfen



Und wenn der Busteilnehmer keine eigene Spannungsversorgung hat?
Dann hilft dir dieser Stecker weniger als nichts.

Wer kann denn immer wieder die Bustopologie messen und überprüfen?
Wer bezahlt das?
Das ist in meinen Augen  Mist, denn wenn Anlagen mit 18 oder noch mehr CPU und die entsprechende Bussystem überprüft werden müssen, dann ist leicht eine Woche weg.

Wenn es um eine Maschine geht, okay.
Doch bei Anlagen?

Gut dass es pauschale Lösungen gibt, schade nur dass diese nicht funktionieren. 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wer kann denn immer wieder die Bustopologie messen und überprüfen?
> Wer bezahlt das?
> Das ist in meinen Augen  Mist, denn wenn Anlagen mit 18 oder noch mehr CPU und die entsprechende Bussystem überprüft werden müssen, dann ist leicht eine Woche weg.



Genau das ist das Problem mit der Messerei.
Bei uns wird es zwar an großen Maschinen gemacht, aber ob es im Fehlerfall wirklich weiter hilft ist dann auch noch fraglich.
Ich habja geschrieben wie es bei Wackelkontakt aussieht. Die Station die aktuell bei Auftreten des Wacklers das Token hat geht auf Störung.

Hier wird uns aber Profinet auch nicht helfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mad_max (3 März 2013)

Hallo bike,

ich bin anscheinend von anderen Bedingungen  ausgegangen-bin in der hauseigenen Instandhaltung tätig,die auch auf  ihre Kosten schauen muß.Unsere Anlagen haben auch "18 CPU und mehr" und  diese sind mit dem PTB3 in 3-4 Stunden
überprüft in einem jährlichen  Turnus.Bei einem Beitag von "Mist" zu sprechen finde ich unangemessen,da  dieser in unserem Fall Erfolg gebracht hat.
Werde mir in Deinen Beiträgen auch nicht schlüssig was Du eigentlich suchst???Zuverlässig Profibusausfall erkennen wird so kaum möglich sein.

 Den  Beitrag  "Gut dass es pauschale Lösungen gibt, schade nur dass diese  nicht funktionieren." bringt die Sache auch nicht weiter!!!
Trotzdem viel Glück bei der Suche und etwas mehr Sachlichkeit.

MfG
mad_max


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2013)

mad_max schrieb:


> Den  Beitrag  "Gut dass es pauschale Lösungen gibt, schade nur dass diese  nicht funktionieren." bringt die Sache auch nicht weiter!!!



Bike hat das zwar knackig formuliert, aber ich sehe es auch - leider - auch so.
Bei den Bustestern klafft eine große Lücke zwischen Werbeversprechen und Realität.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (3 März 2013)

mad_max schrieb:


> Hallo bike,
> 
> ich bin anscheinend von anderen Bedingungen  ausgegangen-bin in der hauseigenen Instandhaltung tätig,die auch auf  ihre Kosten schauen muß.Unsere Anlagen haben auch "18 CPU und mehr" und  diese sind mit dem PTB3 in 3-4 Stunden
> überprüft in einem jährlichen  Turnus.Bei einem Beitag von "Mist" zu sprechen finde ich unangemessen,da  dieser in unserem Fall Erfolg gebracht hat.
> ...



Du kannst ein Anlage über ca 500 m Ausdehnung  mit 18 CPU und 24 Profibussträngen in 3-4 Stunden so überprüfen und zuverlässig verhindern, dass nicht innerhalb der nächsten Wochen ein Ausfall entsteht?
Wenn du das garantieren kannst, dann werde ich dies unseren Kunden für gutes Geld verkaufen.
Sollten Probleme zu Produktionsausfällen führen, dann übernimmst du die Kosten, danke
.
Wenn ich in einem Beitrag lese, ein aktiver Stecker mit Überwachung sei die Lösung, werde ich sehr nachdenklich.
Diese Dinger funktionieren doch nur, wenn eine Spannungsversorgung von der Schnittstelle genommen werden kann.
Wenn nicht, dann hast du mit diesen Teilen ein echtes Problem.

Wie argumentiere zu unseren Kunden, wenn diese mir aufs Brot schmieren: in dem SPS-Forum wurde geschrieben, dass dies ohne großen Aufwand möglich ist.
Wenn ich erkläre: es ist leider nicht möglich im Vorfeld Problem mit der Buskommunikation zu erkennen und zu verhindern.

Das ist was Blockmove diplomatisch und ich direkter erklärt haben.


bike


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2013)

Man könnte auch kurz und knapp sagen:

Ein Bustester ermittelt den Ist-Zustand zum Zeitpunkt der Messung, sonst nichts.


----------



## bike (4 März 2013)

Danke Frank, so erklärt verstehe sogar ich es ;-)
Ich bin immer wieder an dem Blick in die Zukunft gestolpert.


bike


----------



## Cassandra (4 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Danke Frank, so erklärt verstehe sogar ich es ;-)
> Ich bin immer wieder an dem Blick in die Zukunft gestolpert.
> bike



Hallo Bike, 

 das wird auch langsam Zeit!  

 Warum macht dich der Profibus so nervös?
 Den gibt es doch bereits seit über 20 Jahren.

 Da hattest du schließlich genug Zeit,  
 dich an das „moderne Buszeugs“ zu gewöhnen...  

LG Cassandra


----------



## bike (4 März 2013)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Bike,
> 
> das wird auch langsam Zeit!
> 
> ...



Ach schau manches dauert länger so ab und an 

Mich macht eigentlich eher etwas anderes als Buszeugs nervös.
Nicht der Bus  der hin und wieder nicht nur zu spät kommt, sondern dass der ausfällt und das nicht vorher bekannt gegeben wird.
Außer beim einem Streik der ÖTV oder heißt das Verdi? 
Da wird vorher in der tagesschau darüber berichtet.


bike


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mich macht eigentlich eher etwas anderes als Buszeugs nervös.
> Nicht der Bus  der hin und wieder nicht nur zu spät kommt, sondern dass der ausfällt und das nicht vorher bekannt gegeben wird.
> Außer beim einem Streik der ÖTV oder heißt das Verdi?
> Da wird vorher in der tagesschau darüber berichtet.



Kleiner bescheidener Hinweis von mir:
Wir sind im Unterforum Feldbusse - nicht Stammtisch!  Es wäre ungünstig morgen im SAPS-Magazin zu lesen, 
dass man neben dem Profibus und Ethercat auch über den Omnibus, den ICE und die Straßenbahn nachdenkt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Du kannst ein Anlage über ca 500 m Ausdehnung  mit 18 CPU und 24 Profibussträngen in 3-4 Stunden so überprüfen und zuverlässig verhindern, dass nicht innerhalb der nächsten Wochen ein Ausfall entsteht?
> Wenn du das garantieren kannst, dann werde ich dies unseren Kunden für gutes Geld verkaufen.
> Sollten Probleme zu Produktionsausfällen führen, dann übernimmst du die Kosten, danke



bike, Du bist doch lange genug im Geschäft. Du 
müsstest wissen, dass es im Leben selten 100%-
Lösungen gibt – das wahre Leben besteht doch 
aus der Aneinanderreihung von Kompromissen.

Geräte wie der von Göhringer vorgestellte haben
keine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten, sie sagen Dir 
lediglich, ob Dein Bus mit Fehltelegrammen kämpft 
oder nicht.

Tut er das, kannst Du ihn entweder laufen lassen, 
bis es kracht – oder Du ergreifst geeignete Maßnahmen,
beispielsweise mit den Geräten von Softing. 

Den großeten Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass ich mit einem
einfachen Mittel (400 EUR) sehen kann, ob ich ein
grundsätzliches Problem habe oder nicht.

Ob demnächst ein Slave den Geist aufgibt oder ein 
Stabler am Kabel reißt, das sagt Dir kein Testgerät 
der Welt.


----------



## bike (5 März 2013)

Da hast du nicht unrecht, dass ich das Problem kenne.

Doch wenn och solche 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61271-Der-plötzliche-Profibus-Ausfall-ist-vermeidbar

Werbeversprechen lese geht mir das Taschenmesser in der Hose auf.



bike


----------



## vollmi (5 März 2013)

Was für Werbeversprechen denn? Das sie den Integrator in diesen Schulungen verschiedene Vorgehensweisen zeigen den Bus korrekt aufzubauen und zu prüfen?

Denkst du das kriegen die nicht hin oder worauf beziehst du dich?

mfG René


----------



## bike (5 März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was für Werbeversprechen denn?



Dass der Ausfall des Bussystems vorhersehbar ist.

Was nützt es, wenn du am Samstag beim Messen feststellst, dass eine Komponeten offensichtlich ein Poblem hat und du am Montag dein Sparepart kaufen und einbauen willst und dann an einer anderen Stelle ein Teilnehmer abraucht.
Der hat aber den Test am Samstag bestanden.

Die Erfahrung anderer und von uns besagt, dass ein Bussystem so komplex ist, dass es eine vorbeugende Wartung nach oder wegen Messungen nicht verhindert, dass es zum Ausfall kommt.

Es ist müsig sich darüber noch weiter auszulassen, denn es wurden, so denke ich, die verschiedenen Ansichten aufgezeigt.
Doch die ultimative Lösung war nicht dabei.


bike


----------



## vollmi (5 März 2013)

Da wird ja nirgens versprochen das man einen Busausfall komplett vorhergesehen werden kann, sondern nur wie man die Qualität (der Vorhersage eines Ausfalls und des Netzes ansich) verbessert. Und da kannst du meinen was du willst, wenn die Qualität erhöht wird ist auch das Risiko ansich kleiner.

Wie Gerhard schon sagte wird man Teilnehmerausfälle oder Leitungszerstörung sicher nie vorhersagen können. Aber 90% aller Busprobleme sind üblicherweise auf die anderen Ursachen zurückzuführen welche man mit akkuraten Diagnosemitteln und qualitativ hochwertigem Busaufbau vermeiden kann.

Weil man Ausfälle nicht 100% vorhersagen kann soll man deiner Meinung nach auf die Wege verzichten die zumindest eine teilweise Vorhersage ermöglichen?

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (5 März 2013)

Die Lösung Profibusfehler zu vermeiden ist eindeutig:

- keinen Profibus zu verwenden, da dort immer alles - pro Stich - schön in Reihe hängt (ich gehe hier mal nicht auf Redundante Ringstrukturen ein)
- Profinet zu verwenden, aber bitte auch nicht in Reihe - auch wenn die beiden PN-Buchsen so verlockend aussehen und zum Schleifen einladen.
- Siemens-HW-PN-Switche zu verwenden die in die HW-Konfig eingebunden sind und damit für JEDEN einzelnen Teilnehmer eine separate Diagnose erlauben.

Das Post sollte jetzt nicht zu Bierernst genommern werden, aber in jeder Ironie steckt Wahrheit


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ... geht mir das Taschenmesser in der Hose auf.



... ist das nicht gefährlich?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die Lösung Profibusfehler zu vermeiden ist eindeutig:
> ...



Noch sicherer wäre der Umstieg auf die bewährte 
4...20mA-Technik, die Veteranen der Prozesstechnik 
werden sich sicher noch daran erinnern.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und da nutzen unsere Elektriker mittlerweile die Schieblehre und halten sich an die Vorgaben der Hersteller gemäß Abmantel- und Schirmlänge.
> Sie wurden dafür zwar schon oft belächelt ... Aber wir haben sehr selten Ärger mit dem Bus.



Bei welcher Firma arbeitest Du doch gleich? Habt Ihr noch ne Stelle frei? Will da hin 

Gruß.


----------



## IVG Göhringer (26 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wen es intererssiert, hier unser Fachbeitrag zum Thema 
in der Fachzeitschrift Chemietechnik:

http://www.chemietechnik.de/texte/anzeigen/118789


----------



## Schwobale (28 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> bike, Du bist doch lange genug im Geschäft. Du
> müsstest wissen, dass es im Leben selten 100%-
> Lösungen gibt – das wahre Leben besteht doch
> aus der Aneinanderreihung von Kompromissen.
> ...




Ich muss hier Herr Bäurle recht geben. 
Das ein Gerät abbrennt oder jemand mit dem Stapler über das Kabel fährt, 
kann kein Diagnosegerät der Welt vorhersagen.

Aber ohne Diagnosegerät werdet ihr wohl schlecht schon die kleinste
Veränderung merke, z.B. erste Telegrammwiederholungen oder Telegrammfehler.

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit mit einem "mobilen" Diagnosegerät in regelmäßigen
Abständen das Bussystem zu überprüfen oder ihr könnt auch permanent das
Netzwerk überwachen.

Fa. Indu-Sol bietet dort zum bsp. verschieden Inspektoren für unterschiedliche
Bussysteme an. 
PROFIBUS INspektor oder die module variante INBLOX.
Dort könnt ihr sogar permanent die Balkenbewertung (Qualitätswerte) überwachen.

Grüße
Schwobale


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

Schwobale schrieb:


> Fa. Indu-Sol bietet dort zum bsp. verschieden Inspektoren für unterschiedliche
> Bussysteme an.
> PROFIBUS INspektor oder die module variante INBLOX.
> Dort könnt ihr sogar permanent die Balkenbewertung (Qualitätswerte) überwachen.
> ...



ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der COMBricks-Reihe von Procentec gemacht
die Erfahrungen mit InduSol waren eher so lala


----------



## Schwobale (28 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der COMBricks-Reihe von Procentec gemacht
> die Erfahrungen mit InduSol waren eher so lala



Hallo vierlagig,

mit Procentec hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber die COMBricks sind ähnlich wie die INBLOX Baureihe von Indu-Sol.

Grüße
Schwobale


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

Schwobale schrieb:


> mit Procentec hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber die COMBricks sind ähnlich wie die INBLOX Baureihe von Indu-Sol.



ja, da hat InduSol auch lange Fremdmusteranalyse betrieben um die modulare Lösung auf den Markt zu bringen


----------



## Schwobale (28 Mai 2014)

Setzt ihr die COMBricks dauerhaft ein und verwendet ihr auch mobile Diagnosetechnik?


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

Schwobale schrieb:


> Setzt ihr die COMBricks dauerhaft ein und verwendet ihr auch mobile Diagnosetechnik?



Haben ComBricks-Repeater dauerhaft im Einsatz und zum Oszilloskopieren den Profitrace 2.
Seit Anfang des Jahres auch in der ersten Station das ComBricks-Oszimodul. ( http://combricks.procentec.com/ )


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (29 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade am heutigen Feiertag von der Busfehlersuche zurück. Diagnoserepeater war die Ursache. Erschwerend kam dazu. Immer wenn ich da war, war alles o.k. Keine Messbuchsen.  Vom Bedienpersonal wurde meine Messeinrichtung in der Nacht entfernt. da das ja den Bus verbiegen könnte!!!!!!!!!!  usw. Also ich bin nicht begeistert vom Diagnoserepeater. Er ist gut um defekte Stecker zu erkennen. das geht aber einfacher und besser. Schaut euch doch den Film an.  http://youtu.be/hs0UykbN7BY

Dann noch zu ein paar Punkten meinen Kommentar.

Es gibt Fehler auf die muss man warten. Dazu gehört Elektronik. Auf andere Fehler kann man reagieren. Wie z. B. Alterungen und zwar durch simples Stecker klopfen mit dem P-QT 10. Dann läuft die Anlage wieder für einen sehr langen Zeitraum. Mit allen Bustester kann es Dir passieren, dass Du nichts erkennst. Das hängt mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit zusammen.   Die Messzylen müssten im Stundentakt erfolgen. Das gleiche gilt für die so hoch gepriesene Busüberwachung mit Internatanschluss. Die sagt nur: Achtung da war was. Nicht was,  nicht wodurch. Das ist was für Statistiker die Ihre Fehler zählen möchten. Und Fernwartung was  soll das, kann man mit dem Tool jetzt die Fehler beseitigen? Oder was soll da gewartet werden.
Wir wollen und müssen die Fehler beseitigen.
Auch da liefert der P-QT 10 mehr, zu viel weniger Geld.  Man geht einfach her und nimmt das Relais vom P-QT 10 und liest ihn wieder in die SPS ein, und vergleicht den Fehler mit der Schritt Nummer der Ablaufkette. Dann bekommt man eventuell als Ergebnis kostenlos den Verursacher frei Haus geliefert. Nicht Alle Fehler aber die Fehler die durch Schaltvorgänge, Schleppkette usw. ausgelöst werden.
Es gibt schon eine Reihe von Umweltfaktoren die der Elektronik schaden und damit Ausfälle verursachen. Die zu erkennen und dann zu reduzieren ist unsere Aufgabe bei einer Busuntersuchung. Damit ist mancher Gau vermeidbar.

Die Störfestigkeit der Bustechnik ist nicht durch Frequenzen bestimmt sondern durch das CE Zeichen und die darin enthaltene Prüfung. Da gilt für Profibus und für Profinet die gleiche Norm.  Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Fehlersuchen.
Es bleibt noch ein Notanker wenn alles zureden nichts geholfen hat. Wir helfen in solchen Fällen auch vor Ort. 

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


----------

